# Reasonable expectation of local AC?



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

The following is an email I just sent to our local County Board. Is it an unreasonable expectation for Animal Control to list at least _some_ of their dogs on petfinder? This particular town/county also has a no-kill Humane Society that has only enough room for dogs as they have foster homes and have a small room at the mall for cats. They are saving a Building Fund and have land purchased to build their own facility maybe next year or two. The AC is notorious as caring nil about the animals. They have about 12-15 runs to hold dogs. I've never been inside so I don't know about room there but its a very small building. 

"I am forwarding this to the address for the County Board as I was unsure to whom to address the following issue(s).

The information on http://www.co.effingham.il for the County Health Department is either not updated or is not functioning. 

http://www.effcohealth.org has been a nonfunctioning URL for at least a year or longer. Also, the email address for Public Health Administrator, listed as Kim Patterson, [email protected] is also not a valid e-mail address. The most recent "current agenda" is from 2/9/06. 

I first visited the site to see if Animal Control had available dogs posted somewhere on the web. That's when I discovered the http://www.effcohealth.org website did not work, as the information states that available dogs are listed on that site. 

Its my personal opinion that most of the available dogs, if not all, at Animal Control should be listed on http://www.petfinder.com. It's possible that a volunteer could even be obtained to do so. Many kill shelters and facilities in our area do so, and at least its an effort to get said dogs adopted out. 

Thank you."


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Since there is already a human society in this area, could they set up a website for the shelter dogs and volunteer to take pics and update the website. 

This is usually the case where there is a kill shelter and a no-kill humane society.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It depends on the AC. If the AC cares nil about the animals, your message will not action anything. In many shelters, it is volunteers who take on the petfinder role and list the animals needing help. A PF listing without a picture or any information about the pet is next to useless - and that is what you are more likely to get with an ACO who doesn't care.

Is there any way you could activate some volunteers around this to help the dogs?


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momSince there is already a human society in this area, could they set up a website for the shelter dogs and volunteer to take pics and update the website.
> 
> This is usually the case where there is a kill shelter and a no-kill humane society.


The no-kill Humane Society does have their animals listed on Petfinder. I'm not "connected" with anyone, i.e. I don't know the inner workings of each and have never worked with them personally. I have, however, worked with someone who tried adopting from the Humane Society and it was a nightmare. A friend of a friend who has volunteered with Humane Society indicated its run by a husband and wife, and they aren't exactly general public friendly. I went to the place at the mall once to look at the cats, and although there was a worker there I did not get a hello or can I help you or anything. The room is about maybe 40 x 15 feet so she was literally right there. It was a really uncomfortable feeling to me. Not a feeling you want to instill in potential adopters. 

I will try to find a local town where there's a kill and a non-kill, email them and ask how they do it. If I lived closer (30 miles away), I would volunteer myself. This AC never "advertises" (as in a newspaper ad or a radio ad) about the animals. The appearance of total lack of effort to get animals adopted really bothers me somewhere deep inside. Especially when I see other County AC's on petfinder really making efforts to adopt out animals and you know that they care, even if their resources are limited. 

The local board member who was (maybe still is) the member that's representing the animal control stuff is a nice guy that I've met before. However, he lives on the main highway here and had a BC hit by a car. 99.9% sure that it was not contained in any way. He just went and got another one. I highly doubt its being contained in its yard. Not a very good example :-(


----------

